# WinXp display driver not supporting 1600x900 Resolution



## rishitells (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi, I have a Samsung SyncMaster 2033sw monitor [20 inch] which supports 1600x900 resolution. But my display driver [Via K8M800 - S3G Unichrome Pro IGP] in WinXp shows maximum of 1440x900 resolution, which is not suitable for screen.

I use Linux Mint in dual boot and it supports 1600x900 with *Virtual Resolution*(as it says).It works without any hassle, and the display looks great.

But how can i set it in WinXP? I tried updating drivers, but all in vain.
So is there any way to do it, please help. Thanks is advance.


----------



## di9it (Sep 14, 2009)

Windows XP does not support virtual resolution, hence u hav 2 stick with 1440x900 or u shud opt 4 a graphics adapter update...


----------



## rishitells (Sep 14, 2009)

Well i use 1280x720 Resolution [16:9] which is most suitable after 1600x900.
At 1440x900, the screen looks very bad.

One more, question.
Can i clean my LCD panel with a soft, a little wet cloth?
Will it cause any harm?


----------



## di9it (Sep 14, 2009)

I do the same quite often. I never see any harm to my tft...
just make sure not to use cloth with excess of water...


----------



## foruamit2004 (Sep 14, 2009)

*www.viaarena.com/forums/archive/index.php?f-19.html

their are so many threads with the similar problem.. btw try installing "Monitor Drive" drivers available on samsung site for your model..


----------

